
I’ve Never Played Fortnite; Was Forced to Attend Travis Scott’s Fortnite Concert - joubert
https://www.rollingstone.com/music/music-features/travis-scott-fortnite-concert-989209/
======
sigmaprimus
I understand exactly how the author felt, it's the same way I feel everytime
there is a news story about an event(many times paid for by my tax dollars)
being put on by government subsidized organizations that I can not attend/view
unless I sign up for a third party privacy mine like Instagram, Twiiter or
Facebook.(or Fortnight)

Recently this had real world consequences in Canada when the police decided to
warn residents of an on going mass shooter event only for people with Twitter,
worse only for people with Twitter notifications turned on.

I think it's great that government organizations use social media to connect
to citizens but when that is the ONLY method used, it forces citizens to agree
to corporate and private EULAs in order to access publicly funded services,
which is not great at all.

It's time to legislate against any exclusive services being government funded.
If it's available through a government web site thats fine put it on social
media too but don't subject me to the whims of for profit corporations to
obtian publicly funded services.

